# Test



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1) How many Outbackers does it take to solve a problem?

2) How many times will the post be hijacked and returned to subject matter?

3)How many refernces to having a beer will be mentioned?

4)Can an entire subject be covered without a reference to Jimmy Buffet?

5) Will someone use a smiley face none of us have seen yet?

6) Is it possible we would all have the same opinion?

7) Is there such a thing as a TV that is big enough?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John the answer

1 All
2 a few times
3 not enough
4 I don't think so
5 Y of course
6 Probably not
7 No

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

1) How many Outbackers does it take to solve a problem? How many Outbackers are there?

2) How many times will the post be hijacked and returned to subject matter? My sister once told me that AMBULANCE was pronounced AMLIENCE and of course since she was older, I believed her. Now, what were we talking about?

3)How many refernces to having a beer will be mentioned? Beer or Ale? Or Rum? Or Guiness? And what about cigars?

4)Can an entire subject be covered without a reference to Jimmy Buffet? One of the forum rules states: all threads must contain some reference to Margaritaville, not necessarily JB. Just thought I'd clear that up.

5) Will someone use a smiley face none of us have seen yet?







NO.

6) Is it possible we would all have the same opinion? Yes. Of course, but what would be the fun of that? I can't see that that would be very interesting to read. On the other hand, it might be nice. But really I don't think it would be a good idea. NO, we cannot possibly agree, that would be counterproductive.

7) Is there such a thing as a TV that is big enough? Well, the 25 inch Tv that someone is going to put in their fiver sounds pretty big. Oh, that TV. Uh no, there is no such thing as a TV that is too big, only TVs that are too expensive.

Hey, what happened to the last question: 8) Can you spend too much time on your signature graphic? The answer is NO (it has to be or I'm in trouble!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just felt like bumping.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just felt like bumping.
> [snapback]71229[/snapback]​


LOL....

I just wanted the extra post count.....

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Rushing off to find my list of smiley faces...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Do I win something?

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just having fun... But I live the SPAM one, I've never seen that one before.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, can more smileys be added to this site? You guys have all the good ones!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great smilies Bill!









What is your source?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great smilies Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made them...

Ok I didn't. Don't tell everyone Doug but you can find them Here


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Bill!

I can't wait to use one...










(See, I told you I couldn't wait!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Thanks, Bill!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie! Your back!
I have been waiting for a sparing partner!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie! Your back!
> I have been waiting for a sparing partner!
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooh, missed this one., earlier. You're just buckin' for it, aren't you buddy? You'll pay for this, you know. Your son is gonna grow up someday and be a Young Professor !!! My guess is you're gonna have your hands full. And if PDX_Shannon is smart, she's gonna stand back and watch the show. Even the sweet little Cowboy will extract his ounce of revenge. It all comes back around.....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

wait a minute, jimmy buffet? I don't think I have every seen that name on this site before this one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very cool, Bill!
> 
> I can't wait to use one...
> 
> ...


Great site - Thanks

PDX - lets keep the nudity for another site









Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

